# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  «Свободный Wi-Fi» от Белтелеком стал в два раза дешевле

## ByFly

Тарифный план без ограничений по времени и трафику для беспроводного доступа *Свободный* *Wi**-**Fi*теперь  * за полцены.*

 	Свободный Wi-Fi от Белтелеком это:
*- нелимитируемый доступ*в сеть интернет всего за *49 800 руб.* в месяц;
 [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

